# 200mg/ml tren ace brew?



## highdrum (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone ever try this?  This is for a test subject not allergic to EO, possible entertaining 50/50 EO/GSO carrier, 2%BA 20%BB mix.  Would I be better off mixing it with 100% EO, or say 50/50 EO/MCT oil?  Wants to keep injection volume to minimum.  Have used 50/50 EO/GSO and 2%/20% formula to create 200mg/ml NPP and TestPP.  NPP likes to crash, but test is gtg.  Just have to heat NPP prior to pinning test subject.


----------



## Maxwkw (Aug 1, 2013)

I just brewed this the other day. 

2/20 bb/ba 100% eo

It's pretty close to painless


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 2, 2013)

Maxwkw said:


> I just brewed this the other day.
> 
> 2/20 bb/ba 100% eo
> 
> It's pretty close to painless



I made mine 2/20 ba/bb 100% gso....no pain at all


----------



## Maxwkw (Aug 2, 2013)

I did eo so that it would be easier through a slin pin


----------



## highdrum (Aug 3, 2013)

So mixed with 50/50 EO & MCT oil as the carrier, and 2/20% BA/BB content.  Product turned out amazingly thin, looks like amber colored water in the vial, pinned the morning, non PIP thus far.  Should have tried 250mg/ml.  I think I had better buy a lot of MCT, this stuff is the shiz..............


----------



## Maxwkw (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been reading more about using mct in brewing. 

I usually just eat it. 

I wonder if you get any of the benefits of mct's when injecting it. Hmm


----------



## highdrum (Aug 4, 2013)

you get the benefit of having a solution that goes through a 30g pin! I do know that


----------



## zezazi (Aug 18, 2013)

i've had a few people call bullshit on the 200mg/mL tren. is it a hit or miss type of deal? it will be the first time im cooking something up myself, will be following the recipe above

 2/20 bb/ba 100% eo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> I made mine 2/20 ba/bb 100% gso....no pain at all




200mg/ml tren ac will hold with just gso carrier?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2013)

Maxwkw said:


> I've been reading more about using mct in brewing.
> 
> I usually just eat it.
> 
> I wonder if you get any of the benefits of mct's when injecting it. Hmm




Synthol is pure mct oil some with added small amounts of silica and lidocaine, oviously ba also.

But the actual oil is mct it takes months to leave then inj site.


----------



## highdrum (Aug 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Synthol is pure mct oil some with added small amounts of silica and lidocaine, oviously ba also.
> 
> But the actual oil is mct it takes months to leave then inj site.



So we may get some sight enhancing affect from the MCT? The hormone will have absorbed long before this.


----------



## solegenius (Aug 26, 2013)

highdrum said:


> So we may get some sight enhancing affect from the MCT? The hormone will have absorbed long before this.



Probably. My concern is if you pin this site frequently then you make cause excess formation of scar tissue.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Won't it hold with a 200-250mg/ml tren'e or mast'e recipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

highdrum said:


> So we may get some sight enhancing affect from the MCT? The hormone will have absorbed long before this.




Yes, the oil is just a carrier to get it in the body, shouldn't slow absorbion from what iv read tbh.


----------



## justwannabehuge (Dec 31, 2013)

hmm... I've had no problem making tren e at 250-300, however when i tried to make a 200 tren ace, i couldn't get it to stay on solution at all. looked like pure shit even after i heated it and waited. i used grapeseed though, maybe that is the reason?


----------



## adam soza (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel 200 is too high for ace and would be better served for enth or hex.


----------



## wideback (Jan 15, 2014)

I use 50/50 GSO/EO 18%, 3%...in all my gear, exept TNE...D-Bol..Tren ace-in which i use 100%E.O...like its been said flows nicely thru a 25ga. Pin, i believe it dissapates faster also.


----------



## solegenius (Jan 17, 2014)

I accidentally made it at200mg/ml with  2/20 ba/bb and apricot kernal oil and it holds fine. Hasn't crashed yet and no PIP but only doing .5ml/day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

wideback said:


> I use 50/50 GSO/EO 18%, 3%...in all my gear, exept TNE...D-Bol..Tren ace-in which i use 100%E.O...like its been said flows nicely thru a 25ga. Pin, i believe it dissapates faster also.




Is your tne and bol both 100mg/ml? With guiaicol aswell or is it fine without and just bb, ba, eo?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2014)

EO = Rash City .... if u got quality raw then a guialacol ,ba ,bb is enuf chems 

Sole do you live where its hot all the time ?  Good batch send me some...lol.


----------



## solegenius (Jan 24, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> EO = Rash City .... if u got quality raw then a guialacol ,ba ,bb is enuf chems
> 
> Sole do you live where its hot all the time ?  Good batch send me some...lol.



Yeah so I'm sure the temps help. It doesn't flow very well through a slin pin though unless it's a .3ml one.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah visualize u pushing so hard on plunger to go fast  like a pressure washer shooting into tissue..try is with water into a sink. Get some 25 g 5/8 pins . Perfect for that..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2014)

How much guaicol for 200mg/ml fast esters would you's say?

Say 200mg tren'a
Or a blend like npp-test'p (100/100)


----------

